# How old is this forum??



## changomarcelo (Dec 25, 2001)

eh? is this the best Mac forum in the Internet? What other forum do you recommend me?
I like this one. I just want to visit more forums!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 25, 2001)

It came into life about teh same time as MacOS X Public Beta


----------



## ksv (Dec 31, 2001)

'ell, there's another heavily used mac forum on forums.macnn.com, I think, but I never use it... It's just too cold, too.. hmm...
And I don't know anyone there


----------



## julguribye (Jan 11, 2002)

Hey! The forums at Macnn were good I used to hang out at the MacAddict forum before, a GREAT community (like this)
I noticed that the Macnn forums had stars after how many posts they've got. Can we get that too admin? Pleeeease!
(p.s do NEVER allow images in the signature, I HATE it)


----------



## Jadey (Jan 11, 2002)

The forums at www.macnn.com are bigger than these forums - which is why I stopped posting there. They got to be too slow to access.


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

Yep, thery're simply too big. They don't have the charm as these forums does


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 15, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can find great help like this for FreeBSD?

This site is truly unique and an excellent community. 

Excellent job, admin!!!


----------



## ksv (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kilowatt _
> *Does anyone know where I can find great help like this for FreeBSD?
> 
> This site is truly unique and an excellent community.
> ...



I'd suggest posting this as a new thread


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 17, 2002)

I tried KSV, nobody replied :-(

But maybe I'll try again in the Hot Topics form, and if its off topic so be it


----------



## ksv (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kilowatt _
> *I tried KSV, nobody replied :-(
> 
> But maybe I'll try again in the Hot Topics form, and if its off topic so be it  *



Humm, tried http://www.freebsd.org/? I saw some links to some mailing lists etc there...


----------



## julguribye (Jan 18, 2002)

http://www.freebsddiary.org/phorum/


----------



## Julesâ¢ (Feb 3, 2002)

This forum is well old!

I came here first when the OSX beta was released but didn't register.


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 4, 2002)

It all started with a boy and a dream...

Circa 1982!

I found myself fighting the blistering heat of the Australian outback, being pursued by angry poachers riding large, umm, aboriginal kangaroos.  The gouts of sand blasting away at my sides suggested that I was dancing in the sights of a dozen high-caliber sidearms, and that my only chance of escape would be to blindly dive into the ravine ahead.

Fortunately, it just so happened that before I left for this excursion down under, my mother told me to pack a parachute, just in case I ever got that sudden urge to base jump off of really tall things...

Listen to your mothers.

The ground fell away from me and my stomach rose into my chest.  Seconds later, with my eyes teared up from the rushing winds, my chute opened, jolting me stiff, and then sending me gliding, gently, in a shower of lead!

I could hear the material overhead snapping as bullets zipped through, but before too long I was carried out of the poachers range and to safety, a quaint collection of straw huts on the ravine's floor.  A tourist's retreat indeed.  There I drank those fruity cocktails with the small umbrellas, danced the night away with an Aussie native named "Lucy", and sang karaoke.  Good times...

And that my friends, is the history of this here MacOS X forum.


----------

